# Steam Locomotive 8374



## RailFanLNK (Dec 22, 2007)

Had an "open house" at my home tonight and I met a guy who my girlfriend was just chompin' at the bit to have him say, "I own a steam locomotive". He lived in Geneva NE and bought a steam locomotive! He used to live near LNK and when he was a child he used to yell at his brother when a "steamer" was coming through in the 1950's. He said I can come out and "look" at anytime I want. We had a great discussion on trains. Even though my knowledge is very limited. Does anyone know of the train that he bought? Thanks!

Al


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Dec 22, 2007)

While I'm not a locomotive historian, a quick search on Google for "Engine 8374" resulted in this:

8374?

The link takes you to a page that includes a picture, and some information, on Northwestern Steel & Wire locomotive #74, which it says was originally Grand Trunk Western locomotive #8374. The site was last updated in 2001, and it says the photo is from 1998, so who knows? Other locomotives are listed, and 74/8374 is the 7th one down.

Al, you could take a look at it, and maybe ask the guy if that's his engine. Judging from the picture, it was nowhere near running condition at the time.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Dec 23, 2007)

Upon further search, in between packing for the holiday ride on the Coast Stalight, I found a photo of Grand Trunk Western #8374 in operation:

GTW 8374

When I Googled "Grand Trunk Western 8374" I found a number of links, including one which said this:



> If this old steam engine could talk it would have a great story. Built in 1929 for the Grand Trunk Railroad and sold for scrap to the Northwestern Steel and wire company in 1959 it survived with 16 others to do switching operations up untill 1980 when it was retired to this siding near Galt Illinois. It was donated to the Illinos railroad Museum in the 80s and just recently it was sold to a private collector and will be moved to Nebraska within the next year.


Could be your engine, Al!


----------



## RailFanLNK (Dec 23, 2007)

Thats it! It doesn't run and he had to have a semi bring it back to Nebraska. I just about died when he walked up and said, "my name is ---- and I own a steam locomotive!"  This is the train and he is in the process of painting it and setting it up at his acreage in the Geneva NE area of Nebraska. (southern southeastern Nebraska) Thanks Patrick!

Al


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Dec 23, 2007)

It'd be interesting to know the costs involved, i.e. how much for the engine, then how much for transportation? I also wonder why the museum sold it. Perhaps 8374 was deemed beyond restoration, or the museum has its hands full and needed the money, or both. Anybody know?

No question why the guy acquired it. Who can deny the coolness of having a steam locomotive on your property? Not to mention being able to go to parties and say "I own a steam locomotive!"


----------



## MrFSS (Dec 23, 2007)

Fellow here in Central Kentucky that bought his own E unit, gutted it, and has a corporate office inside, fully air conditioned and around the top of the walls there is an "O" guage layout that runs nice old Lionel stuff. He also has an old dome car that has been converted into offices for the staff. How'd you like to work in a passenger car all day!!


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Dec 23, 2007)

Nice E unit. Interesting company, too: RJ Corman Railroad Group

Ever been on their dinner train, Tom?


----------



## MrFSS (Dec 23, 2007)

WhoozOn1st999 said:


> Nice E unit. Interesting company, too: RJ Corman Railroad Group
> Ever been on their dinner train, Tom?


Patrick - I have - a number of years ago. Great food and beautiful Kentucky scenery!

Corman RR has its own tracks that run all over central Kentucky and hook up with the mainline RRs so they can get where they need to go to do repairs, etc.

Last I heard Mr Corman had cancer. Don't know if he is still living or not.

I was able to tour his offices. I was on a mission for Dan Ainsworth - weblurker's dome site - as he had heard about the dome car office and didn't have any pictures of it for his web page. So - I was able to give him some along with a few others I have provided over the years. He lives out your way in Pismo Beach.

Tom


----------



## RailFanLNK (Dec 26, 2007)

The guy purchased it for not very much. He could "scrap" it and get what it cost to purchase and to have it transported if everything would have "fallen through". But everything came together. I guess it had been sitting on a siding and the musuem had it "given" to them and it sat there for years. So he purchased it and then had it taken apart in 3 pieces and shipped to Nebraska where he has put it back together again. I'm going to take a lazy Sunday after football season and drive to Geneva NE to look at it. It was such a funny conversation. Then I pointed out the "Still Plays With Trains" sign that Brenda and her girls purchased for me at the GSC train station that sits about the hallway frame that leads into my kitchen. We ended up chatting up a storm after that. He made a list of "pro's and con's" and had to have an answer to every "con" that was directly beside the "pro's". After 11 months, he realized he had an answer for each question and chose to purchase it.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey Al, I have a "Still Plays With Trains" t-shirt from (a little plugola) daylightsales.com

All manner of Amtrak and other railroad attire and items. Half my above-the-waist wardrobe is from there. HAHA!!

Nice people, fair prices, and check out the bargain section.


----------

